# 2022 order guide is up for both Atlas and CS



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Free Volkswagen Order Guides Download for VW Car and SUV Models


VW order guides from 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021. Trims, colors, standard & optional equipment




www.emichvw.com




certain trim is out 2.0t sel premium looks like


View attachment VW-MY22-RETAIL-Price-and-Order-Guide-for-CW32-2021-Atlas-Cross-Sport.pdf




View attachment VW-MY22-RETAIL-Price-and-Order-Guide-for-CW32-2021-Atlas.pdf


Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

Sucks it looks like the RLine is no longer offer with the SE trim. SEL and up


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I found a document like this earlier this year for the '21 to '21.5 model cutover and it was incredibly helpful in figuring out what was available in each trim.
For me, with a '21.5 SEL R-Line, the biggest difference is that you don't get the 21" wheels, drops to a 20", not a big deal.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Digital cockpit available on all trims. Se and se/tech gets the 8 inch non configurable one. Looks to be the same one that they made first available in the 2 lower trims of the Taos. Nothing else really has changed. 

Funny that they have the organizing tray for the center console available now. AFAIK, was not available in previous years. Guess they have seen enough of the AliExpress ones to have one 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

So apparently the Atlas S has been completely dropped. The SE has become the base model. No more “prices starting at only…..”. 😳 

OTOH, nobody needs to be very price competitive in the current market madness. 

🍺


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> So apparently the Atlas S has been completely dropped. The SE has become the base model. No more “prices starting at only…..”.
> 
> OTOH, nobody needs to be very price competitive in the current market madness.


SE 2.0t (fwd and 4 motion) actually comes out cheaper for the 2022 compared to it's counter part trim in 2021 and 2021.5 as a consolation 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> SE 2.0t (fwd and 4 motion) actually comes out cheaper for the 2022 compared to it's counter part trim in 2021 and 2021.5 as a consolation
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Interesting. I hadn’t noticed that. 

Mine is an SE 4-Motion 2.0T with a few options. It was mid-range in terms of price when I bought it last year. Now it seems like it is closer to the bottom of the range for the Atlas.

🍺


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Interesting. I hadn’t noticed that.
> 
> Mine is an SE 4-Motion 2.0T with a few options. It was mid-range in terms of price when I bought it last year. Now it seems like it is closer to the bottom of the range for the Atlas.
> 
> 🍺


The dealers I shopped around when I was looking all said the sweet spot for most Atlas buyers was the SE 4-motion w/Tech. Since most have factory options plus a few dealer installed options, and dealers typically had way more V6 models, they would sticker around $40k but go out the door in the mid to upper $30ks.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm, some interesting package/price changes and shrinking of the total engine/trim/drive combos. I'm surprised to see that 2022 SEL Premium R-Line is actually $500 below the 2021.0 model: $50,645 and $50,695, respectively. Disappointed to see that they eliminated SEL Premium with 2.0T...and that if you want the R-Line package then you are still stuck with the V6.

Also, destination charge up from $1,020 to $1,195 (+$175).


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

mtbsteve said:


> The dealers I shopped around when I was looking all said the sweet spot for most Atlas buyers was the SE 4-motion w/Tech. Since most have factory options plus a few dealer installed options, and dealers typically had way more V6 models, they would sticker around $40k but go out the door in the mid to upper $30ks.


I considered purchasing our Atlas with the 3.6 VR6 engine. I really like the way it sounds. But we live at high altitude (about 6000 feet above sea level), and the naturally-aspirated VR6 feels anemic, in comparison to the turbocharged 4 cylinder. I drove the two engines back-to-back, and the 2.0T is substantially faster. I could not see paying more money for less performance.

🍺


----------



## GC Autoparts (Jul 7, 2011)

When is Volkswagen going to offer an updated Turbo Version of the VR6 or offer a V8 engine 

F*ck sake Volkswagen ..... Ford has a twin turbo 6  in the Explorer. Grow some balls and update the engine line-up already! 

The towing capacity is Lame for the Atlas and Volkswagen is being lazy to update the engine choices for the North American market 

As a 4.2 V8 Touareg Owner, I want to look at the Atlas but will stay away until Volkswagen get's their head out of their azz!

Sorry for high jacking your thread! 
B


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

mtbsteve said:


> The dealers I shopped around when I was looking all said the sweet spot for most Atlas buyers was the SE 4-motion w/Tech. Since most have factory options plus a few dealer installed options, and dealers typically had way more V6 models, they would sticker around $40k but go out the door in the mid to upper $30ks.


When was this CA dealers weren’t giving any good deals


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

T1GONE said:


> When was this CA dealers weren’t giving any good deals


As recent as February/March of 2021, just a few months ago before the chip shortage wrecked the industry. Even when other 3 row crossovers were selling at or close to MSRP, VWs were almost always the biggest discount around. While the Atlas is a good vehicle, others in it's class have passed it on a number of metrics but for the price difference we were okay with it not being class leading, especially the interior in regards to materials. The look was always something we liked and I think most reviews are splitting hairs so we went for it. For instance, I don't have the exact numbers in front of me but I believe our discount off MSRP was 12-13% for our '21.5 Atlas SEL R-Line. And this is on the somewhat rare Racing Green / Mauro Brown color combo. It was hard to find but I had a few dealers in my area willing to trade to other dealers if they had one available and still get the same discount, just ended up waiting a few weeks for it to come in. This is in the Boston area, I had read that the So Cal market was a lot tighter although even back then there were some deals to be had because I remember searching for inventory in So Cal when others on this forum were looking for deals. The good old days.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

GC Autoparts said:


> When is Volkswagen going to offer an updated Turbo Version of the VR6 or offer a V8 engine
> 
> F*ck sake Volkswagen ..... Ford has a twin turbo 6  in the Explorer. Grow some balls and update the engine line-up already!
> 
> ...


VW has ALWAYS been behind the curve when it comes to engine offerings and HP.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> VW has ALWAYS been behind the curve when it comes to engine offerings and HP.


Yeah, agreed, especially on the 6 cylinder side of things. They never really had a need to make anything too powerful or better because most of their cars in the past were smaller. I don't see them developing anything new for gas engines, all of the money is going to EVs. As for those who say it tows fine, I can't comment since I haven't pulled more than around 1,000 lbs on my trailer a few miles with it. But, given how we typically load it up with 4 people and lots of gear, I can't imagine strapping a boat or small camper to it as well.
I still would like a really solid plug in hybrid in the 3 row crossover segment but unless they do it with the Grand Cherokee L, using the powertrain from the Pacifica PHEV, I doubt many others will offer it. The way things are going, I am fine having one of our cars fully EV if needed but would prefer the larger car to be able to go anywhere with no range anxiety but at the same time be mostly hybrid or EV around town. Either way, around me, electricity is expensive and my experiment running my '16 Sonata PHEV for several years proved that a hybrid car, even one getting somewhat lousy upper 30s to 40 mpgs was as cheap or cheaper to run vs when I drove up to 30 miles on electric only - again, when using my higher Boston area electricity costs and relatively cheap 87 octane from '16 until early '21.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

GC Autoparts said:


> When is Volkswagen going to offer an updated Turbo Version of the VR6 or offer a V8 engine
> 
> F*ck sake Volkswagen ..... Ford has a twin turbo 6  in the Explorer. Grow some balls and update the engine line-up already!
> 
> ...


It'll never happen, they would compete too much with the Audi line

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## 800ftTallAngryRobot (Dec 5, 2018)

I wonder what the extended range distance on the extended range remote start is like. Also wonder if it's backwards compatible...


----------

